# Python sur OS X



## Ubique (8 Juin 2005)

Après avoir exploité PHP/MySQL, je souhaiterai développer quelques modules spécifiques en Python.
Autant, OS X est un vrai bonheur pour PHP et MySQL. En peu de temps, tout est opérationnel.
Autant, avec Python, sorti du terminal, je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire.
J'ai parcouru tout le forum et je n'ai trouvé que des points ponctuels. Je me permets donc quelques questions élémentaires :
- Quel logiciel utiliser pour développer en Python sur OS X ?
(Je travaillais jusqu'à présent sous Dreamweaver - je suis sur Tiger mais suppose que cela n'a pas d'importance).
- Comment lance-t-on un script en .py
(personnellement, cela ouvre le programme dans lequel je l'ai créé (BBedit ou Dreamweaver).

Deux questions de base, mais qui me bloquent complètement.

Python a l'air d'être un langage exceptionnel. Je suis impatient. Peut-être un peu trop ;-)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (9 Juin 2005)

Hello,

As-tu déjà regardé un peu sur le site de Python ? Ils ont beaucoup d'infos, et je pense que tu dois déjà pouvoir trouver des réponses à certaines de tes questions.

Sinon, pour le logiciel à utiliser pour développer en Python sur OS X, prends celui que tu veux, un simple éditeur de texte fait l'affaire, mais je pense qu'un Smultron ou SubEthaEdit doivent très bien aller, je pense qu'ils doivent avoir la coloration syntaxique.


----------



## genemartin (9 Juin 2005)

J'utilise Python depuis 2 ans sur Panther et ça marche très bien :
La première chose à faire est d'aller sur un site de python pour mac :

http://pythonmac.org/

sur Panther, on pouvait installer MacPython 2.3 for Panther addons contenant un IDE (ancien), un Package Manager et une aplication nommé "Python Interpreter " qui permet de lancer un script python sans passer par le terminal

On retrouve beaucoup extensions sous forme de package prêts à l'emploi  et ce package sur  http://pythonmac.org/packages/

Il y a aussi 2 autres distributions de Python car Tiger embarque la version 2.3.5

MacPython 2.4.1 :
http://undefined.org/python/

Active Python 2.4.1 :
http://www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePython/


 Pour les IDE, la solution de molgow est la meilleure mais si on veut des ides, il y en a une pagaille...
 IDLE : fourni avec python
 DrPython qui marche bien sur OsX
 SPE, wxglade ou ERIC3 sur  le site WordTech Software: Open Source Applications and Packages for *Mac* *OS* *X*
Pycotine  http://python.net/~gherman/Pycotine.html
etc...

En règle générales, tous les modules s'installent parfaitement avec "Pyhon setup.py install"

En fin, en dernier,  la liste de diffusion de python sur mac 
http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/pythonmac-sig/

consultable en ligne à 
http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Mail/Browse/Threaded/pythonmac-sig


----------



## Ubique (10 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup à vous. J'utilise actuellement Smultron (qui est étonnamment agréable à utiliser, mais très limité - pas d'exécution directe des scripts, pas de complétion...).
Je vais approfondir mes investigations, car Python s'avère très puissant et devrait combler les limites que j'ai fini par rencontrer avec PHP. En revanche, je réalise qu'il n'est pas interfacé par défaut avec MySQL. J'ose imaginer que c'est une erreur de ma part. Comment alimenter une base de données avec Python ?
Je regrette cependant qu'OS X ne dispose pas d'éditeurs comparables à ce que l'on trouve sur PC. Je suis un fervent défenseur de ce système, mais je m'attendais à mieux sur ce terrain. Comme quoi, les monopoles sont un vrai frein à l'innovation. Python sur Windows, c'est le monde à l'envers. Pénible*! OS X semble être une plateforme de prédilection pour Python...
Encore merci à vous.


----------



## Ubique (17 Juin 2005)

En fait, au risque de paraître fou, je me pose la question suivante :
Au regard du développement de PHP que je maîtrise déjà bien, pourquoi ne pas utiliser plutôt PHP avec GTK que Python ? Je reconnais que Python me surprend agréablement, mais il est beaucoup moins documenté, la communauté est plus restreinte et mon utilisation courante du PHP risque d'interférer dans ma petite tête avec Python, les deux langages étant très très proches.


----------



## pierreTib (18 Juin 2005)

Ubique a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir exploité PHP/MySQL, je souhaiterai développer quelques modules spécifiques en Python.
> Autant, OS X est un vrai bonheur pour PHP et MySQL. En peu de temps, tout est opérationnel.
> Autant, avec Python, sorti du terminal, je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire.
> J'ai parcouru tout le forum et je n'ai trouvé que des points ponctuels. Je me permets donc quelques questions élémentaires :
> ...



On perd nos messages si on prend trop de répondre. J'aivais répondu, c'est très décevant.

Comme IDE il y a:

Wing (Super!)
pydev pour Eclipse (Très bien)
Scintilla (Très bon éditeur)
jEdit (il y un plugin pour Python)

Pour lancer un script:

python nomDuScript [arg1 arg2 ...]

Autrement, il faut que le fichier soit exécutable:

chmod ug+x nomDuScript

Et la première ligne de code doit:

#!/usr/bin/python

Alors on peut lancer le fichier:

./nomDuScript

Il ne faut pas que le fichier soit unicode par contre.

On peut aussi créer un exécutable avec BuildApplet (MacPython IDE).

----------------
Pierre


----------



## Ubique (18 Juin 2005)

Wing ne fonctionne pas sur Tiger (sur le miens en tout cas) :-(
Pour l'instant, j'utilise PythonIDE.


----------



## pierreTib (18 Juin 2005)

Ubique a dit:
			
		

> Wing ne fonctionne pas sur Tiger (sur le miens en tout cas) :-(
> Pour l'instant, j'utilise PythonIDE.



Je suis sur Tiger et ça fonctionne très bien. Est-ce que tu as la dernière version? Tu peux aussi demander de l'aide au support technique. Le problème semble donc propre à ton installation. Je ne sais pas si je peux t'aider...

A+

---------------
Pierre


----------



## Ubique (22 Juin 2005)

Merci Pierre. Je vais voir avec le SAV.


----------



## Mulholland Max (23 Juin 2005)

En tant qu'inconditionnel d'Eclipse, je ne peux que conseiller le plugin Python pour Eclipse : http://pydev.sourceforge.net


----------

